# Daytona Beach Slot & Model Car ShowNovember 14, 2015



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Daytona Beach Slot & Model Car Collectors Show November 14, 2015*

​ 5th Daytona Beach
Slot Car & Model Car Collectors Show
All Scales, 40 trader tables, more than 140 attendees 
Saturday November 14, 2015
10:00 am-2:00 pm
Admission $3.00, Kids 12 & under FREE
Free Coffee and donuts while they last! :wave:

*BIGGEST SHOW IN THE SOUTH!*


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only 2 weeks till show!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Mopar;

Can you post some pictures after the show please? Be cool to see what it's like.

Tom


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a youtube link for the last 2 shows.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXiRDJ8BtFg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ0SJFWurdY


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*7 days and counting! *


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

3 days to go .....and for everyone asking:
*Dennis Rutherford and BALLS OUT Racing will have a table at the show!*


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

When is the next show in Daytona?


----------

